

Unity application lens "contender for worst piece of desktop shell design" - skystorm
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2011/05/riding-the-narwhal-ars-reviews-unity-in-ubuntu-1104.ars

======
sciurus
Could we get a more descriptive title, like "Ars Technica reviews Unity in
Ubuntu 11.04"?

